
Evolution of Webdesign - BerislavLopac
http://fabianburghardt.de/webolution/
======
onion2k
I really like Evolution of Webdesign. It captures the look of each year very
accurately. As someone whose been making websites for 20 years it's
delightfully nostalgic. A while ago I made a _really_ similar page -
[http://time.ooer.com/](http://time.ooer.com/). The difference is that
Evolution of Webdesign works by changing the HTML whereas mine uses the same
HTML and only changes the CSS.

